# New obese cyclist + experience of Decathlon



## fatCyclist (21 Mar 2013)

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd combine my welcome post with this one as it might prove useful to other newbies. Quick intro about me: I'm a mid-thirties 18stone unfit writer. I last rode a bike in anger when I was at college. When my mountain bike got stolen, I learned to drive and didn't look back.

I'm now working from home and not running my car, and in order to reduce my massive gut and to get out of the house to stop myself from getting cabin fever, I thought cycling would be the ideal sport. Especially as I find walking/running incredibly dull. So, I trawled these forums for the last week and came away with an overbearing suggestion of buying a Triban 3.

Of course, the problem came when I actually tried to buy one. There are none, at least not in my size and in my store. However, the friendly people at Decathlon sorted me out. I went down there today and learned that the Triban 3 is discontinued. The 3a is a downgrade, but also cheaper. I didn't want an inferior bike, but the new 5a is perfect. 

Sure, it's £99 dearer than the old Triban 3, but it's IMHO a better-looking bike, and has a great spec for the money. The chap at Decathlon let me ride a 5a (54 size) and also a 7 (57 size). It turns out that a 57 suits me better and he ordered me a 5a in a 57 which should be in next week. 

I looked at a smaller 3 and the new 3a and have to say I prefer the 5a look. It's dark graphite with a matte finish and to my newbie experience just feels/looks more 'pro' with regards an entry level bike. 

So, from next week I'll be joining the ranks of cyclists and hoping to shed some flab. I wanted to thank everyone on this forum for all the posts with other threads that have helped me make my choice, and I hope my brief experience of Decathlon and the new range will maybe help someone with their decision.

Lastly, are there good cycle groups for newbies in Essex? (Thurrock area). Is there a central database for this kind of thing, and/or routes/rides?

Thanks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2013)

Welcome fatCy! Just out of interest, what did you make of the 7? Out of budget or not good value for money compared to the 5? And when you say they let you ride them, does that mean they let you out of the store or was it the same as Decathlon in Surrey Quays where you have to ride around in store?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on getting a lovely new bike. Hopefully by next week we will get rid of the last of winter and you can enjoy some lovely spring sunshine.

The Sky Rides might be a good place to start as they have different grades of rides so you would probably find some to suit.

http://www.goskyride.com/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2013)

Hi FatCyclist and  . I'm glad you've found useful advice on the forum.

Enjoy your riding and in a few months you may have to revise your user name.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

Welcome aboard, plenty of us old fat bar stewards on here, keep posting your progress and and enjoy the riding.


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

Welcome fatCyclist!

The British Cycling website has a useful club finder.


----------



## Paul99 (21 Mar 2013)

Welcome and hope you enjoy your new hobby.

Don't forget to post a picture when your new bike arrives.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Mar 2013)

FC!
Enjoy your new bike (spring won't be long), and in a few months you might have to change your user name


----------



## fatCyclist (21 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes and encouraging words!

Deptford: I liked the 7 but to be honest I couldn't really tell the difference between the two other than the size/fit. I didn't get to ride them outside unfortunately, but managed to give them a good spin around the store. The place was deserted so I had the place to myself. I originally budgeted for a Triban 3 so the 5a pushed that. I couldn't have stretched to the 7 but it was certainly a nice bike.

I think the 7 is still reasonably priced when you directly compare it to other bikes with the same spec, but how it would ride over the long term I couldn't say. But in terms of fit and finish and general feel, both bikes were great.

Thanks for the link, Mo. I'll bookmark that and look up some rides 

One question that I forgot to go into detail with the chap in the shop was regarding tyres. It comes with a fairly budget tyre, and he suggested I avoid wet weather if possible, but I intend to ride in all weather conditions and was wondering if there's a good all-purpose tyre for that kind of riding?


----------



## Paul99 (21 Mar 2013)

I use Continental 4 Seasons. Pricey but good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2013)

I find Vittoria Rubino Pros to be good - fast enough on the straight, grippy enough on corners and fairly good for puncture protection (though they're nothing like the heavy duty tyres like Marathon plus). But I can't compare them with conti 4 seasons because I've never had a set.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Mar 2013)

Welcome, soon-to-be-thin-cyclist.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Welcome aboard, plenty of us old fat bar stewards on here, keep posting your progress and and enjoy the riding.


 I resemble your remark ... and agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Sillyoldman (21 Mar 2013)

Hi fatcyclist. I'm from Romford and when I started out I was a big lad. A kind gent dropped this link into my newbie intro post. Not actually done anything about it as so far I actually enjoy riding solo. Anyway this may be of use to you as Upminster is close and soon you will fly there on the new Triban. Just don't try to do too much at once. Slowly slowly as they say. Here is the link http://www.ctchavering.btck.co.uk/


----------



## flissh (22 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats on getting a lovely new bike. Hopefully by next week we will get rid of the last of winter and you can enjoy some lovely spring sunshine.
> 
> The Sky Rides might be a good place to start as they have different grades of rides so you would probably find some to suit.
> 
> http://www.goskyride.com/


We went on a sky ride. On the website looked like only three of us were going. When we turned up on the day there were ten riders, all belonging to a club, that the ride leader had posted on sky ride. It was great, we were made to feel really welcome and joined the club straight away.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

Welcome...

My OH & I both have the 'old' Triban 3 and have fitted them with Schwalbe Durano pluses which have been excellent in all weather conditions. I can't compare them to anything other than the originals. I don't know about the new Triban 5A but the T3 has clearance issues and will only easily take 700x25c tyres. So stick with 700x23c if you are considering ride with any clubs - they will require you to fit mudguards and with the clearance issues of old (I am assuming it has not changed, but I could be wrong, I have not seen the T5A but it looks good) you will have rubbing issues if you try 700x25c tyres and mudguards - at least I have - my OH has decided against mudguards. Once I have worn through this set of tyres, I will be looking at dropping back down to the 700x23c tyres to deal with the issue. My OH got around 500 miles from the original stock tyres before they perished, the ones on my bike lasted longer, but I just keep them as emergency spares, so you have plenty of time in which to make a decision. I have much more confidence in the Durano pluses than the originals when it comes for cornering. Most of us have changed the brake pads as the first change we have made. Stock pads on the Triban 3 had little stopping power, but give us all a yell when you have taken possession of the bike and decide you want to do something about the brakes; they were actually our first change - the brake pads, not the tyres.


----------



## Candaules (22 Mar 2013)

Writing and cycling go well together (though not at the same time, obviously!).
I put on weight after I started writing. Sitting at a computer all day is not very healthy. I tried going for walks as a break from writing, but found I couldn't go very far without taking a big chunk out of my working day. But an hour or so's cycling offers a good variety of routes, fresh air, a change of scene, and time to think out ideas. I am also thinner and fitter than I used to be.
I just wish the weather would improve so I could cycle more often.


----------



## compo (22 Mar 2013)

Hi fatCyclist, welcome to the group and enjoy your cycling.
I cycled for nearly three years with my weight about 19 1/2 stone and lost no weight even with regular rides up to 50 miles. It wasn't until this year when I looked at my diet and made a determined effort that the weight began to shift and with some fairly small changes to my food I am getting on for nearly 3 stone lighter already. So, good luck with your cycling and with the weight campaign.


----------



## Ozzrahog (22 Mar 2013)

Good luck mate I have lost 6.5 stone (from a start weight of 21) with a small change to diet and plenty of cycling


----------



## fatCyclist (22 Mar 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Slowly slowly as they say. Here is the link http://www.ctchavering.btck.co.uk/


 
Thank you for the link. I shall definitely check these out.

And thanks for the info there, SatNav. I spoke to the guy about mudguards and he didn't mention if the 5a had the same problem as the old 3 and we spoke about the various options of mudguards available so hopefully that means it has a bit more clearance, but I'll see once I pick it up next week.

Candaules -- that's exactly one of the reasons I wanted a bike. I have nowhere nice around my area to walk, and frankly I find it dull and I like speed, so getting a new bike seemed the most obvious solution.  Out of interest, what is it that you write?

Congratulations on the weight loss, Ozzrahog and Compo—that's really encouraging to hear! I'm teaming up the cycling with a fairly strict diet and using the excellent 'MyNetDiary' to track all my calories and macronutrient rations and suchlike. Hopefully with those two combined I can finally say goodbye to a decade of drinking and eating pizza.


----------



## Candaules (22 Mar 2013)

> Candaules -- that's exactly one of the reasons I wanted a bike. I have nowhere nice around my area to walk, and frankly I find it dull and I like speed, so getting a new bike seemed the most obvious solution.  Out of interest, what is it that you write?


 
I write novels, so thinking time is important. As is a change of scene if ideas run out.


----------



## fatCyclist (22 Mar 2013)

Candaules said:


> I write novels, so thinking time is important. As is a change of scene if ideas run out.


 
Same here. And yeah, I often have my best ideas while doing something non-thinky.


----------



## tribanjules (22 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Welcome...
> 
> My OH & I both have the 'old' Triban 3 and have fitted them with Schwalbe Durano pluses which have been excellent in all weather conditions. I can't compare them to anything other than the originals. I don't know about the new Triban 5A but the T3 has clearance issues and will only easily take 700x25c tyres. So stick with 700x23c if you are considering ride with any clubs - they will require you to fit mudguards and with the clearance issues of old (I am assuming it has not changed, but I could be wrong, I have not seen the T5A but it looks good) you will have rubbing issues if you try 700x25c tyres and mudguards - at least I have - my OH has decided against mudguards. Once I have worn through this set of tyres, I will be looking at dropping back down to the 700x23c tyres to deal with the issue. My OH got around 500 miles from the original stock tyres before they perished, the ones on my bike lasted longer, but I just keep them as emergency spares, so you have plenty of time in which to make a decision. I have much more confidence in the Durano pluses than the originals when it comes for cornering. Most of us have changed the brake pads as the first change we have made. Stock pads on the Triban 3 had little stopping power, but give us all a yell when you have taken possession of the bike and decide you want to do something about the brakes; they were actually our first change - the brake pads, not the tyres.


 
I've put crud catchers on mine no problems but VERY little clearance !

what pads have you gone for satnav - agree on the triban ones - good job i have a strong grip


----------



## tadpole (22 Mar 2013)

Welcome, I don't cycle far but I do cycle a lot faster now, since I've lost the 8 stone plus. Funny thing is I've been losing weight hand over fist for the last 3 years, just from cycling. And I've only recently cut down on the food I eat, (the weight lost slowed and almost stopped just before Christmas 2012.) Started cycling to work one day a week for a year, then two days for another year, last year I tried three days a week for six months and then every day for the last 6 months of 2012 (it's only 18 miles round trip so not really a lot of distance) Strava is a good app for your phone to log and motivate yourself to put a bit more effort in, and a cheap heart rate monitor so you can see how much effort you're really putting in. Have fun and keep at it, it take time but it is worth it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

tribanjules said:


> I've put crud catchers on mine no problems but VERY little clearance !
> 
> what pads have you gone for satnav - agree on the triban ones - good job i have a strong grip


 
I went with the SKS chromo plastics mudguard but with 700x25c schwalbe durano pluses there is only just enough clearance but the biggest issues I have is with a build up of mud around the front brake blocks (mostly because of where I live). I think the durano pluses having the puncture protection strips in them adds to the problems with the 700x25c tyres simply because of the extra 'bulk' around the protected area. Without mudguards (aka my OH's bike) they are fine, with them there is this constant scraping sound the moment mud starts to build up, so when I need to replace tyres I will drop to 700x23c tyres just to regain a little extra clearance.

Brake pads - I went with the Swisstop Flash Pro Green pads that @smokeysmoo recommended back in September last year. Still running with the first set as well despite being out in all weathers over winter and having covered +2,000miles on that bike, they are only just really starting to show any noticeable wear on the front pads. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swissstop...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item53f45abf3f

the old thread is this one... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-brake-blocks-please.111349/#navigation


----------



## tribanjules (22 Mar 2013)

thanks !!

hows the war wounds going ? u back to full fitness ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

tribanjules said:


> thanks !!
> 
> hows the war wounds going ? u back to full fitness ?


 
me? - depends which war currently  !

dog bite is progressing nicely, but likely to take another year or two for the body to sort the major arterial diversion out in the left leg. It will apparently re-route itself with time, but it is clearly colder than the other leg, so have to watch that, which is difficult since it is usually under lycra and I can't fully feel it! It still needs weekly professional physio and daily home physio to deal with the scar tissue issues and to encourage circulation. The major nerve that was severed in the attack is gone for good, but the major vein that was punctured has healed thankfully. I can now manage about 3 miles of walking and regretfully considering returning to work part-time which I guess is a sign I am happier with the leg...

the slight disagreement with gravity 2 weekends ago is still visible -  black eye & black forehead - forehead still too bruised and too sore for a cycle helmet but the roads in Scotland where we are on holiday at the moment are more than quiet enough for cycling with a woolly hat (and to be honest, it is a touch warmer in a woolly hat right now!) The cracked rib & bruised/sprained thumb is still too sore to be back out on the triban 3, but I am managing the mtb on tarmac if I don't do anything daft like try to stand up and pedal or pedal hard... the rest of the bruises are fading, but still need the full dose of painkillers and am useless first thing in the morning - cracked ribs, painkillers, cold temps and asthma are not a great combination... some could question why I go on holiday to Scotland in March... but I would not be me if I did not go down without a fight 

thank you...


----------



## tribanjules (22 Mar 2013)

yr welcome !

U and OH are an inspiration to me to get off my bum and get out there -


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

tribanjules said:


> yr welcome !
> 
> U and OH are an inspiration to me to get off my bum and get out there -


 
with the gusts we are having right now, take my advice and stay put on your bum! 96mph was recorded at the local weather station earlier today... -23C wind chill factor... generally around the 60-70mph at the moment and due to get worse overnight. Not sure we will be seeing much cycling tomorrow either if the forecast is anything to go by...
Today's highlight has been 3 batches of scones (2 chocolate chip & 1 plain). I have been out, only to recover our road bikes. bikes are not meant to be tossed around like leaves... and that was my T3 . shall have to get the helicopter tape out and check her over tomorrow - she's got a holiday home to herself right now and with the door opening easterly I don't want to fill that holiday home full of snow unnecessarily. luckily the mountain bikes were attached to the bike rack so they have not gone anywhere yet....


----------



## on the road (23 Mar 2013)

Welcome fatCyclist 

You might need to change your username soon once you get the miles in


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Mar 2013)

Welcome aboard the mad house,we will all support you and enjoy your new found love of cycling.Weather is pants at the moment but when it's good,it's good to be out on two wheels !


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> with the gusts we are having right now, take my advice and stay put on your bum! 96mph was recorded at the local weather station earlier today... -23C wind chill factor... generally around the 60-70mph at the moment and due to get worse overnight. Not sure we will be seeing much cycling tomorrow either if the forecast is anything to go by...
> Today's highlight has been 3 batches of scones (2 chocolate chip & 1 plain). I have been out, only to recover our road bikes. bikes are not meant to be tossed around like leaves... and that was my T3 . shall have to get the helicopter tape out and check her over tomorrow - she's got a holiday home to herself right now and with the door opening easterly I don't want to fill that holiday home full of snow unnecessarily. luckily the mountain bikes were attached to the bike rack so they have not gone anywhere yet....


Scones again ??? I really need to come and visit  I am out with the Forest school in Delamere next week "helping" kids find Easter Eggs.....Honest,i will help them find some


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Mar 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> Scones again ??? I really need to come and visit  I am out with the Forest school in Delamere next week "helping" kids find Easter Eggs.....Honest,i will help them find some


fraid I am currently in another forest on the shores of Loch Rannoch in Scotland. tis a 2 week holiday... but any other time you are around the area, I am certain my scones will be nicer than the ones at Delamere and you are more than welcome to make a comparison


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> fraid I am currently in another forest on the shores of Loch Rannoch in Scotland. tis a 2 week holiday... but any other time you are around the area, I am certain my scones will be nicer than the ones at Delamere and you are more than welcome to make a comparison


I won't tell anyone else about the scones,especially that Potsy bloke


----------



## RiflemanSmith (23 Mar 2013)

Welcome fatty, hope you get bitten by the bug.


----------



## fatCyclist (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the excellent advice and warm welcome, everyone. Very eager to get started now, but still have to wait until Wed/Thur! Going to be a long week.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Mar 2013)

Started yet?


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Mar 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Started yet?


 
Yeah, I've been out twice. Only short rides as the saddle hurts quite a bit at the moment as I get used to it. Here's my Strava profile: http://app.strava.com/athletes/1886036


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Mar 2013)

I lost 8 stone on this forum....course cycling had something to do with it too....welcome!


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2013)

You have cycled further than i did for my first 2 rides :welldone

Won't be long before your posting that you did 10 miles with a good average speed!


----------



## daddypaul3 (29 Mar 2013)

hi and welcome
i myself are of the larger breed of men  about 18.5 stone, just got back from doing 13.8 miles in an hour and 20 mins !! not the quickest bloke in the world but im getting there , and that's on a Trek MTB .................have convinced the boss to join the bike2work scheme so im going into the roadie world soon


----------



## tiswas-steve (29 Mar 2013)

Hi fatcyclist 
First of all, welcome !! As regards of you finding someone to go out riding with, have you tried www.cyclingbuddy.com ? All you have to do is enter your town or area and the nice website shows you like minded people near you willing to go out with. 

Good luck


----------



## fatCyclist (29 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the encouraging words, everyone. Cheers for the link tiswas, I'll definitely check that out. 

Here's a questions to the heavier peeps: how long did it take for you to be able to sit on the saddle without your sit bones being extremely painful? I can't really sit on it for more than a few minutes without fidgeting or standing to relieve the pain. Even sitting on it stationary hurts. I will measure my sit bones and perhaps look for a new saddle. The one that came with the bike has almost zero padding and is just under 130mm wide.


----------



## Recycle (29 Mar 2013)

User13710 said:


> 'Avoid wet weather if possible'? What kind of advice is that from a bike shop? For some reason, new bikes come with not-very-good tyres but they do work in wet weather. Just look at them when you get home, and pick out little sharp bits of flint and glass. And when you can afford it, buy some tougher tyres. Don't worry about this too much!
> 
> Oh, and welcome! Cycling will change your life I expect.


+1
Rain is just a change from being air cooled to water cooled.


----------



## Recycle (29 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Here's a questions to the heavier peeps: how long did it take for you to be able to sit on the saddle without your sit bones being extremely painful?


Everyone has a different experience. It took me about a week but it depends on you saddle and physique. You can make you life more comfortable by buying padded shorts or liners. There are also good padded saddles, or if you don't want to change your saddle you can buy padded saddle covers.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2013)

Hello and welcome. Nice bike the Triban, but they do come with budget saddles. Buy a wider padded one, it will make things a lot more comfortable for you. Padded shorts will also help. If you want to loose weight you will also need to control your diet, but I'm sure you know that. Good luck.


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2013)

Yeah i remember changing the Triban saddle pretty quickly. Sit bones take time to harden. It will take a few weeks. A better saddle will help. I bought one from Decathlon ... A selle something in black with a little padding. Think it was around the £25 mark


----------



## daddypaul3 (29 Mar 2013)

+1 for the padded shorts  they help a lot ,just don't assume the thicker they are the better they are  they dont have to be 2 inches thick for it to help


----------



## fatCyclist (29 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I bought the £20 padded shorts from decathlon and the do help a wee bit but not a huge amount. In terms of saddles, I was also looking at a Selle (SMP TRK). Given the stock saddle is so narrow I'm thinking its extra width will help. But will also persevere to build up the sit bones.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Mar 2013)

I normally hate saddles (not great for a cyclist I know) and find getting one that I like is hard work at the best of times. The stock saddle on the triban 3 has, however, been fine for me for rides under 100km (just don't ask me to use the one on my touring bike at the moment - even though I did 14,000km on it, I can't currently sit on it for more than 10km). What I have found over the years is that better quality shorts/tights offer much more comfort and that whilst they can cost lots, they are worth every penny. I ride in Assos shorts/tights/knickers and if I was in the OP's shoes would upgrade them before I upgrade the saddle (unless the saddle width has been confirmed as too narrow - an LBS can help with this).


----------



## Iain M Norman (29 Mar 2013)

How does the feel of the saddle change if you shift backwards or forwards?


----------



## voodoochilli (29 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd combine my welcome post with this one as it might prove useful to other newbies. Quick intro about me: I'm a mid-thirties 18stone unfit writer. I last rode a bike in anger when I was at college. When my mountain bike got stolen, I learned to drive and didn't look back.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got it sorted now, but if you still want to save a little cash with a Triban 3, Decathlon Coventry will let you use a courier regardless of where you are based. That's what I did. Cheers.


----------



## fatCyclist (29 Mar 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> How does the feel of the saddle change if you shift backwards or forwards?



Painful in any position. I try and use the rear of the saddle for most support and I try and keep a straight back so that I'm not sitting all my weight, but it's still very uncomfortable. I'll continue for another week and see if my bones toughen up, but I definitely thing a new, wider saddle is on the cards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Painful in any position. I try and use the rear of the saddle for most support and I try and keep a straight back so that I'm not sitting all my weight, but it's still very uncomfortable. I'll continue for another week and see if my bones toughen up, but I definitely thing a new, wider saddle is on the cards.


Hi there, FatCy, I'm not far from you and I have a virtually unused Charge Spoon here. It'll be slightly wider, and it's slightly too wide for me. Happy to meet up with you and let you try it out for a while. PM we if you're interested and can give me a non-A13 route to Thurrock or somewhere in between to meet.


----------



## fatCyclist (30 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hi there, FatCy, I'm not far from you and I have a virtually unused Charge Spoon here. It'll be slightly wider, and it's slightly too wide for me. Happy to meet up with you and let you try it out for a while. PM we if you're interested and can give me a non-A13 route to Thurrock or somewhere in between to meet.


 
Hey Marmoset. That's very kind of you, thanks. However, I just got back from Decathlon this afternoon after purchasing a Selle saddle. It's wider with more padding and a cut-out.

I fitted it and it's like night and day compared to the original saddle. I can even ride this one very comfortably without the use of padded shorts (although I'll likely use shorts for longer rides). It appears to definitely be a width issue and a padding issue. The Selle feels really good. It's a bit wider and heavier than the supplied 'racing' saddle, or even the Spoon, so as I get leaner and fitter I make think about getting a more streamlined one, but for now, it seems the new one is going to be just right for me a while. I appreciate the offer though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Hey Marmoset. That's very kind of you, thanks. However, I just got back from Decathlon this afternoon after purchasing a Selle saddle. It's wider with more padding and a cut-out.
> 
> I fitted it and it's like night and day compared to the original saddle. I can even ride this one very comfortably without the use of padded shorts (although I'll likely use shorts for longer rides). It appears to definitely be a width issue and a padding issue. The Selle feels really good. It's a bit wider and heavier than the supplied 'racing' saddle, or even the Spoon, so as I get leaner and fitter I make think about getting a more streamlined one, but for now, it seems the new one is going to be just right for me a while. I appreciate the offer though


No worry, I think I just needed an excuse to get out on the bike in this weather!


----------



## fatCyclist (30 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No worry, I think I just needed an excuse to get out on the bike in this weather!


 
Not sure what it's like up your way, but down here it's surprisingly okay. A few very small snow flurries, but otherwise the wind has been low and the temps not too bad at all. Managed to get a good ride in earlier, but forget to set my Strava app so didn't record it.


----------



## fatCyclist (30 Mar 2013)

For those interested, this is the saddle I got: http://www.decathlon.co.uk/flx-man-gelflow-saddle-id_5919000.html

The guys at Decathlon said if it wasn't right I could return it and try another. But so far so good. (It's cheaper online than it is in-store). It has a little bit of 'suspension' on the rails, and that's very noticeable on the bumpy roads around here. I no longer feel every tiny bump shooting up my harris.


----------



## fatCyclist (30 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2386131, member: 259"]Good luck. I tried a gel saddle a few years ago and I just could not get on with it at all.[/quote]

I'm sure eventually it won't be right, and I understand the criticisms of gel saddles, but for me while I'm still very unfit and very heavy it enables me to ride the bike for longer. I'll likely change it as I get fitter and leaner and ride much longer distances. The problem with the original saddle was it was painful almost immediately and eventually it would have put me off riding. Although this won't be ideal in the long-term, I'm happy to have it for now to keep me riding


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. I bought the £20 padded shorts from decathlon and the do help a wee bit but not a huge amount. In terms of saddles, I was also looking at a Selle (SMP TRK). Given the stock saddle is so narrow I'm thinking its extra width will help. But will also persevere to build up the sit bones.


 
Hi FC, I have the SMP TRK on two of my bikes and I think they are fab and very comfortable. For long distances (over 50 miles) I have the Dynamic which, admittedly, cost an arm and a leg but was worth every penny. Glad you've got one.


----------



## Iain M Norman (30 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> ...my harris.


 
Harris?

As in Aris?

Aris -> Aristotle -> Bottle -> Bottle and Glass -> ...



Convoluted!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I'm sure eventually it won't be right, and I understand the criticisms of gel saddles, but for me while I'm still very unfit and very heavy it enables me to ride the bike for longer. I'll likely change it as I get fitter and leaner and ride much longer distances. The problem with the original saddle was it was painful almost immediately and eventually it would have put me off riding. Although this won't be ideal in the long-term, I'm happy to have it for now to keep me riding


 
If it works for you that's all that matters.

I'm not so sure about the heavier rider needing a wider gel saddle though. I'd say just get the sit bone distance right and the rest will follow.

I thought I'd need a wider saddle but have just changed the stock saddle on my bike for a fitted one that is narrower and with a different shape altogether and to use your phrase it is 'night and day'.

Enjoy your cycling and weight loss quest!


----------



## fatCyclist (31 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If it works for you that's all that matters.
> 
> I'm not so sure about the heavier rider needing a wider gel saddle though. I'd say just get the sit bone distance right and the rest will follow.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Spokey. In testing the two saddles, for me it was a definitely a width issue. The gel-padding I suppose is just a little added comfort for now. This new one is much wider than the original, so I'll likely try a non gel-padded somewhere in the middle just to see how it feels.


----------



## Kins (31 Mar 2013)

If you want to change the tyres, some cheap london (branded for the Olympics) Schwalbe Durano Pluses floating about. Some 23s on Evil bay for £36 a pair. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-SCHW...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item460dedd207

Glad your getting into the cycling. The T5 looks a decent bike. My arse still hurts on longer rides after 6 months back cycling though I am sure if I changed the saddle it would help. Loath to buy a saddle that won't make a jot of difference though and no LBS on my doorstep to sort it out. Might buy a spoon and see whether that makes a difference.


----------

